# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  مقدمة وخطة منهجية متدرجة في قراءة أو دراسة [علم السلوك] للشيخ/ عبدالعزيز الداخل.

## أبو زارع المدني

.


*( مقدمة وخطة منهجية متدرجة في قراءة أو دراسة [علم السلوك] )
للشيخ/ عبدالعزيز الداخل (@aibndakhil)
المشرف على "معهد آفاق التيسير للتعليم عن بعد":
http://www.afaqattaiseer.net/vb/*


*:::::::::::*


*( مقدمات في علم السلوك )*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى، أما بعد: 


فهذا بيان ومقدمات مهمة في "علم السلوك" تعرض باقتضاب مناسب إن شاء الله، سائلاً الله تعالى أن يوفقني فيه للصواب وحسن الاحتساب، وأن يتقبله وينفع به، ويبارك فيه.


وابتداء قبل المقدمة سأنوه ببيان موجز بكتاب: "التحفة العراقية في الأعمال القلبية" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والذي يعد من عيون كتب السلوك.
وهو من أنفس ما كتب في هذا العلم لتضمنه التأصيل لأهم مسائله والاستدلال لها وبيان الميزان الذي توزن به أعمال السالكين.


• موضوع الكتاب وصلته بعلم السلوك:
موضوع هذا الكتاب كما هو ظاهر من عنوانه في أعمال القلوب، وهو من أجل فروع علم السلوك، وهذا العلم من أجل علوم الشريعة، ولأئمة الدين من السلف والخلف عناية بالغة به؛ فهو لب العلوم وروحها، وهو المقصود بالأصل، وسائر العلوم إن لم تكن معينة عليه كانت وبالاً على صاحبها أو حجة عليه؛ فهو العلم الذي تحصل به تقوى القلوب، وبهجة النفوس، وبرد اليقين، ويندفع به كيد الشياطين، وتعرف به أمراض القلوب وشفاؤها، ومداواة النفوس وأدواؤها، وسنن الابتلاء، وعدة السالكين.


ولما ذكر الله الشعائر الظاهرة قال: {لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها ولكن يناله التقوى منكم} فالمقصود الذي يصل إلى الله من أعمال الناس هو ما يرتضيه من عباداتهم.


وفي صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( إن الله لا ينظر إلى أجسادكم ولا إلى صوركم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم)) وأشار بأصابعه إلى صدره).


وفي رواية في صحيح مسلم أيضاً: ((إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم، ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم)).


فالتقوى محلها القلب وأثرها على الجوارح ظاهر، وتحقيق صلاح القلب والجوارح هو مقصود علم السلوك، ولذلك جاء في الحديث الصحيح المتفق عليه من حديث النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة ً إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب)).


فالسلوك المراد به: سلوك الصراط المستقيم، وهو متضمن للهداية قصداً وقولاً وعملاً، وحاجة العبد إلى الهداية لسلوك الصراط المستقيم دائمة متكررة ولذلك أُمر العبد أن يسأل الله تعالى في صلاته في كل ركعة: {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين}.


• غاية علم السلوك:
غاية هذا العلم بلوغ مرتبة الإحسان في العبادة التي هي أعلى مراتب الدين. 


• فروع علم السلوك:
السالك في الصراط المستقيم له مقصد يقصده، ومنهج يسير عليه، وله عدو يتربص به، وعوارض تعرض له، ويحتاج إلى ما يحفزه إلى المسارعة في السير، وإلى معالجة آفات نفسه، ومدافعة عدوه، وهو موعود بالثواب العظيم إن سار مهتدياً على الصراط المستقيم، ومتوعد بالعذاب الأليم إن ضل عن الصراط.


وهذا التمثيل والتبيين يعرّفك بأبواب علم السلوك الكبار، التي ورد بيان أدلتها في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وروي فيها من آثار السلف الصالح وأخبارهم ووصاياهم ما يرشد السالك إلى حسن السير بإذن الله تعالى.


ومن هذه الفروع: 
- أعمال القلوب.
- تزكية النفس، ويدخل فيها: محاسبة النفس ومداواة عللها ورياضتها. 
- مجاهدة الشيطان. 
- حفظ الجوارح.
- الترغيب والترهيب.
- الزهد والورع.
- الابتلاء.
- الأوراد.
- العوارض والعوائق. 
- العزلة والخلطة.
- القصص والأخبار.
- الوصايا.
- الجزاء، ويدخل في ذلك الثواب والعقاب في الدنيا والآخرة.
- آداب السالك.


وقد تضمنت دواوين السنة المعروفة كتباً في هذا العلم الجليل ككتب الزهد والرقائق في الكتب الستة وغيرها ك "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة" و "سنن الدارمي" و "مستدرك الحاكم" وغيرها، كلها تضمنت كتباً في هذا العلم.


هذا غير ما أفرد في هذا العلم كـ كتاب "الزهد" لجماعة من الأئمة منهم: عبد الله بن المبارك، ووكيع بن الجراح، وأسد بن موسى، وهناد بن السري، وأحمد بن حنبل، وأبو حاتم الرازي، وأبو داوود، والبيهقي.


وكتب الزهد والرقاق وإن كان هذا غالب تسمياتها عند السلف فموضوعاتها متنوعة في أبواب علم السلوك، وهي غير منحصرة في المعنى اللفظي لكلمتي الزهد والرقائق أو الرقاق، وإن كان هذا من الأثر المرجو لمن قرأها؛ فهذه الكتب تضمنت أدلة وآثاراً وأخباراً ووصايا نافعة في أبواب علم السلوك، وهي وإن لم يحط بها كتاب من هذه الكتب المصنفة إلا أن عامتها شامل لمسائل هذا العلم. 


ثم كثرت التصانيف في هذا العلم وتنوعت، واختلفت مشارب مؤلفيها بحسب مكانهم من العلم والمعرفة بهذا العلم وبما يضبطه من علم الاعتقاد وعلم التفسير وعلم الحديث وغيرها.


والضعف والتقصير في أحد هذه العلوم له أثره في تلك الكتب، فمن كان مقصراً في تحقيق مسائل الاعتقاد ظهر في كتبه أغلاط بيّنه، ومنهم مَن انتحل طريقة مبتدعة في التصوف، ومنهم من غلا في ذلك غلواً كبيراً وصار له أتباع ومريدون تأثروا به فأحدث من البدع والفتن ما الله به عليم.


ومن كان مقصّراً في علم الحديث أورد في كتبه من الأخبار الواهية ما يستنكر.


لكن يبقى أجود ما كتب في هذا العلم ما كتبه الأئمة من أهل الحديث لمن كان له معرفة بالأسانيد لأن من منهم من لم يشترط الصحة فيما يخرجه، وإنما يذكر ما روي في الباب.


وللمحدثين ثلاثة طرق في التأليف في هذا العلم:
الطريقة الأولى: الاقتصار على انتقاء بعض الأحاديث وبعض الآثار وتصنيفها على شرط المصنف كما في الصحيحين، وكتاب الرقائق من سنن النسائي الكبرى، وكتاب الرقاق في سنن الدارمي وكتاب الرقاق في مستدرك الحاكم.


الطريقة الثانية: جمع وصايا حكماء الزهاد والعارفين من الأنبياء السابقين والصحابة والتابعين والأئمة المعروفين؛ وترتيب الكتاب على وصاياهم وأخبارهم، وممن سلك هذه الطريقة الإمام أحمد في كتاب الزهد، وابن أبي شيبة في كتاب الزهد من مصنفه.


الطريقة الثالثة: تصنيف الكتاب على أبواب هذا العلم، ورواية ما فيه من الأحاديث والآثار والأخبار والوصايا، وممن سلك هذا الطريقة ابن المبارك في كتابه الزهد، وأسد بن موسى، وهناد بن السري وأبو بكر البيهقي.


ومن أهل العلم من أفرد بعض أبواب هذا العلم بالتصنيف كما فعل ابن أبي الدنيا وأكثر في ذلك، ولمحمد بن نصر المروزي كتاب تعظيم قدر الصلاة وقد ضمنه أبواباً في الاعتقاد وفي مسائل هذا العلم. 


والمقصود هنا التعريف بعناية السلف الصالح بهذا العلم رواية ودراية ورعاية. 


• أئمة هذا العلم ومصادره:
هذا العلم كسائر علوم الشريعة يتبع فيها هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو أحسن الهدي، ففي صحيحِ مُسلمٍ من حديثِ جابرِ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ رضِي الله عنهما أن النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلمكان يقولُ في خُطْبتِه: ((أما بعدُ، فإنَّ خيرَ الحديثِ كتابُ اللهِ، وخيرَ الهَدْيِ هَدْيُ مُحمَّدٍ، وشرَّ الأمورِ مُحْدثاتُها، وكلَّ بدعةٍ ضَلالةٌ)).


ثم خير هذه الأمة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه ثم التابعون لهم بإحسان.


وقد برز في هذا العلم أئمة كبار في كل قرن من القرون، كما برز في التفسير مفسرون، وبرز في الحديث محدثون، وفي الفقه فقهاء؛ فلهذا العلم أهله الذين عرفوا به، وسأوجز ذكر طبقاتهم لغرض التمثيل وذكر من يحضرني منهم لعل ذلك يكون سبباً في عناية الدارسين بسيرهم وأخبارهم وآثارهم، وطالب العلم يحتاج في كل علم إلى التعرف على أئمته وعلى مصادره التي ينهل منها طلابه.


وتُعْرَف إمامةُ هؤلاء بمطالعة سِيَرهم، وما عرف من أخبارهم، وما حفظ من وصاياهم، وما صنفوه من مؤلفات في هذا العلم.


• فأئمة هذا العلم على طبقات:
فمن الصحابة: الخلفاء الراشدون أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، وبقية العشرة، وأمهات المؤمنين، وفاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعبد الله بن مسعود، ومعاذ بن جبل، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعبد الله بن عمرو، وأبو الدرداء، وأبو ذر، وسلمان الفارسي، وأبو أيوب الأنصاري، وعبادة بن الصامت، وأبي بن كعب، وزيد بن ثابت، وعبد الله بن عباس، وغيرهم.

ومن هؤلاء الصحابة من ورد في فضلهم ومناقبهم وإدراكهم مرتبةَ الإحسان أحاديث، ومنهم من عرف له الصحابة والتابعون فضله في هذا العلم وعنايته به قولاً وعملاً.


ومن التابعين: أويس القرني، وسعيد بن المسيب، وهرم بن حيان، والربيع بن خثيم، والأسود بن يزيد، وأبو إدريس الخولاني، وعامر بن عبد قيس، ومحمد بن المنكدر، وزين العابدين علي بن الحسين، والحسن البصري، ومحمد بن سيرين، وعمر بن عبد العزيز، ومالك بن دينار، وسعيد بن جبير، وطاووس بن كيسان، وحماد بن سلمة، وخالد بن معدان، ومحمد بن واسع وغيرهم.


ومن أتباع التابعين: يونس بن عبيد، ومالك بن أنس، وسفيان الثوري، والفضيل بن عياض، وإبراهيم بن أدهم ، ووكيع بن الجراح، وعبد الله بن المبارك، ويوسف بن أسباط، وسليمان الخواص، وحذيفة المرعشي، وغيرهم.


فهؤلاء الأئمة لهم من الفضل والتقدم والعناية بهذا العلم ما شهد لهم به أهل هذا العلم. 


ومما ينبغي التفطن له أن كون الإمام مشهوداً له بالإمامة في هذا العلم لا يقتضي عصمته وبراءته من الأخطاء في قوله وعمله ووصاياه، بل قد يقع ذلك منهم، ويبقى موقف طالب العلم من كل قول أو عمل خالف الكتاب والسنة الرد والتماس العذر لصاحبه ولا سيما من كان مشهوداً له بلزوم السنة. 


والاجتهاد والتأويل في بعض مسائل هذا العلم حاصل كما حصل نظيره في مسائل الفقه والتفسير وغيرها، إلا أن الخلاف في هذه المسائل لدى السلف قليل، وكلامهم في هذه المسائل قليل كثير البركة. 


وفي القرن الثالث: برز أئمة في هذا العلم منهم: الشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل، وأبو سليمان الداراني، وأحمد بن أبي الحواري، وبشر الحافي، وإبراهيم الحربي، وبقي بن مخلد، وأحمد بن حرب النيسابوري، وأبو إسحاق بن هانئ، وأبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا، ويحيى بن معاذ، وسري السقطي، والحارث المحاسبي، وأبو بكر الدقاق، وسهل بن عبد الله التستري، والجنيد بن محمد ، وغيرهم.


وهؤلاء منهم أئمة معروفون بالسنة، ومنهم من دخل عليه شيء من أغلاط الصوفية مع جلالة قدره في هذا العلم.


وتُعرف إمامة هؤلاء وسلامة اعتقادهم في الجملة بسبر أقوالهم وما عرف من أخبارهم أو بثناء الأئمة النقاد عليهم كما قال يحيى بن معين في أحمد بن أبي الحواري: (أظن أهل الشام يسقيهم الله به الغيث)، وقال عنه أبو داوود: (ما رأيت أحداً أعلم بأخبار النُّسَّاك منه).


وقال أحمد في أبي إسحاق بن هانئ: (إن كان في البلد رجل من الأبدال، فأبو إسحاق النيسابوري) وهو الذي اختفى الإمام أحمد في داره أيام المحنة.
ونحو ذلك، والكلام في الثناء على هؤلاء وأمثالهم كثير مستفيض. 


ثم توسع الخلاف بعدهم وكثرت الفرق والطرق والاجتهادات والبدع والأغلاط والشطحات، فصار طالب العلم بحاجة ماسة إلى فقه مسائل هذا العلم بما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وبما يعرفه أئمة هذا العلم القائمون بالسنة في جميع أمورهم.


ففي القرن الرابع: ظهر جماعة منهم كأبي بكر الشبلي صاحب الإشارات وأبو محمد المرتعش صاحب النكت، وجعفر الخلدي صاحب الحكايات، ومحمد بن إسحاق الكلاباذي صاحب كتاب التعرف على مذاهب أهل التصوف، وأبو طالب المكي صاحب كتاب قوت القلوب، وغيرهم.


وفي القرن الخامس: ظهر أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي صاحب (طبقات الصوفية) و (عيوب النفس)، وأبو إسماعيل الهروي صاحب (علل المقامات) و (منازل السائرين)، وابن العريف صاحب ( محاسن المجالس)، أبو القاسم القشيري صاحب الرسالة القشيرية، وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني صاحب حلية الأولياء، وابن حزم الأندلسي وله (مداواة النفوس) وغيره، والبيهقي كتب فيه (كتاب الزهد الكبير)، وفي أواخر هذا القرن ظهر كتاب إحياء علوم الدين لأبي حامد الغزالي واشتهر شهرة كبيرة، واعتنى به جماعات من أهل العلم وانتقده كثيرون.


ثم لم تزل المصنفات تتوالى والخلاف يتسع حتى اشتهر في القرن السابع مذهب الصوفية الباطنية القائلين بوحدة الوجود كابن عربي وابن سبعين الإشبيلي والعفيف التلمساني وابن الفارض وغيرهم. 


وهؤلاء لهم كلام منكر يجعلون ظاهره التصوف والسلوك وحقيقته الكفر المبين، ولبعضهم أشعار فيها شناعات وإشارات منكرة، ومن أحسن من تصدى للرد عليهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى؛ فألف المؤلفات في الرد عليهم وبيان شناعة بدعهم، وتبعه على ذلك بعض الأئمة كابن القيم وابن رجب، ولا زالت مصنفاتهم هي من أكثر ما يرجع إليه في هذا العلم إلى اليوم. 


وهذا العرض الموجز أردت به بيان تدرج التأليف في هذا العلم، وظهور بعض الفرق التي انتحلته واختلف فيه اختلافاً كبيراً، ليحذر طالب العلم من الاغترار بما كتب في هذا العلم على غير سبيل السنة، وليأخذ هذا العلم عن أئمته المعروفين.


• ألقاب هؤلاء الأئمة:
من المعروف أن يلقب العالم بالتفسير بالمفسّر، والعالم بالفقه بالفقيه، والعالم بالحديث بالمحدّث، وأما هؤلاء الأئمة فتنوعت ألقابهم بحسب ما يغلب عليهم مما يعرف عنهم من فروع علم السلوك فيقال: الزاهد والعابد والناسك والإمام والعارف ونحو ذلك من الألقاب التي يوصفون بها، وهم لا يَتَسَمَّون بها.


• الأبدال:
الأبدال هم العلماء العاملون والعباد الصالحون، يخلف بعضهم بعضاً، كلما مات منهم أحد أبدل الله الأمة غيره، ولذلك سموا بالأبدال والبدلاء.


وقد ورد في الأبدال وتعدادهم وأماكنهم أحاديث لا تصح، وأقرب ما روي فيهم أثر موقوف على علي بن أبي طالب، صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي وأقرهما الألباني، وأعله بعض أهل العلم.


قال ابن القيم في المنار المنيف: (من ذلك أحاديث الأبدال والأقطاب والأغواث والنقباء والنجباء والأوتاد كلها باطلة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، وأقرب ما فيها: ((لا تسبوا أهل الشام فإن فيهم البدلاء كلما مات رجل منهم أبدل الله مكانه رجلا آخر)) ذكره أحمد ولا يصح أيضا فإنه منقطع).


وقد استعمل السلف لفظ الأبدال، ووصفوا بعض الأئمة بأنهم من الأبدال، وممن استعمل هذا اللفظ: قتادة وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد ويحيى بن معين والبخاري وغيرهم.


وتعدد المرويات وكثرة استعمال السلف لهذا اللفظ يدل على أن له أصلاً.


وفي التاريخ الكبير للبخاري وصحيح ابن حبان وغيرهما من حديث أبي عنبة الخولاني عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا يزال الله يغرس في هذا الدين غرساً يستعملهم في طاعته)) وقد حسَّنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة.


وسئل الإمام أحمد عن الأبدال من هم؟
فقال: إن لم يكونوا أهل الحديث فلا أدري من هم.


قال ابن تيمية: (والذين تكلموا باسم البدل فسروه بمعانٍ: منها أنهم أبدال الأنبياء، ومنها أنه كلما مات منهم رجل أبدل الله تعالى مكانه رجلاً، ومنها أنهم أُبدلوا السيئات من أخلاقهم وأعمالهم وعقائدهم بحسنات، وهذه الصفات كلها لا تختص بأربعين ولا بأقل ولا بأكثر، ولا تُحصر بأهل بقعة من الأرض).


وأما ألقاب الأقطاب والأغواث والنجباء والنقباء والأوتاد فلم يستعملها السلف، وهي من إحداث الصوفية، ورووا فيها أحاديث باطلة لا تصح، ولها ترتيبات لديهم ، بأعداد مقدرة ومراتب منظمة، كلها مبتدعة. 


وفي بعض هذه الألقاب ما يتضمن معاني منكرة كلفظ (الغوث) فإن كان المراد به أنه يستغاث به فهذا شرك وضلال بعيد، وإن كان المراد اعتقاد أنه سبب لغوث البلاد ودعوة الناس لتعظيمه فهو غلو وتزكية ووسيلة إلى الشرك به.


هذه خلاصة موجزة في مقدمات تتعلق بعلم السلوك.

*:::::::::::*


((خطة منهجية متدرجة في قراءة أو دراسة علم السلوك))

لا أعلم كتاباً جامعاً لمباحث علم السلوك، وهو علم عزيز ومباحثه كثيرة متشعّبة متفرّقة في كتب كثيرة، وكنت قد رمت فهرسة مسائل علم السلوك وجمع شواردها في كتاب واحد من مراجع شتّى لكن دون إنجاز ذلك عمل كثير أسأل الله تعالى أن يعين على إتمامه بمنّه وكرمه.


لكن أرجو أن يكون في هذه الخطة المنهجية ما يختصر الجهد ويوضّح السبيل لطالب العلم وكثير منها رسائل مختصرة:


1: "عشريات ابن القيم": ( http://jamharah.net/showpost.php?p=1...1#.U4vrnvl_u0M ).
2: "الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة" للسعدي. 
3: "الرسالة التبوكية" لابن القيم، وتسمّى "زاد المهاجر إلى ربّه".
4: مقدمة "الوابل الصيب" لابن القيم.
5: "رسالة العبودية" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
6: "الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي" لابن القيم.
7: "تزكية النفس" لابن تيمية (في المجلد العاشر من مجموع الفتاوي).
8: "رسالتان في أمراض القلوب وشفائها" لابن تيمية (في المجلد العاشر من الفتاوى).
9: "التحفة العراقية" لابن تيمية (تحقيق: الهنيدي).
10: "شرح دعوة ذي النون" لابن تيمية (في المجلد العاشر من الفتاوى).
11: "الفرق بين العبادات البدعية والعبادات الشرعية" لابن تيمية (في المجلد العاشر من الفتاوى).
12: "ذمّ قسوة القلب" لابن رجب.
13: "لطائف المعارف" لابن رجب. 
14: "طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين" لابن القيم. 
15: "قاعدة في المحبة" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية. 
16: "قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة" لابن تيمية. 
17: "الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان" لابن تيمية. 
18: "قاعدة في المعجزات والكرامات" لابن تيمية (في المجلد الحادي عشر من الفتاوى). 
19: "موعظة المؤمنين" للقاسمي. 
20: "مدارج السالكين بين منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين" لابن القيم. 
21: "الاستقامة" لابن تيمية. 
22: "كتاب الزهد" من مصنف ابن أبي شيبة. 
23: "المنتخب من الزهد والرقائق" للخطيب البغدادي.
24: "اعتلال القلوب" للخرائطي. 
25: "أدب النفوس" للآجري.
26: "مداواة النفوس" لابن حزم.
27: "شعب الإيمان" للبيهقي. 
28: "الزهد" للإمام أحمد. 
29: "الزهد الكبير" للبيهقي.


انتهى ولله الحمد

المصدر بتصرف:
http://ask.fm/aibndakhil
http://jamharah.net/forumdisplay.php?f=664

.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

